# Fixie Ride Report: Lefthand Canyon and Peak-to-Peak Highway, Colorado



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

If you've ever been to Boulder with a road bike, you've almost certainly been up Lefthand Canyon. I went to school in Boulder and now live down the road. I always intended to ride Lefthand on my fixie, but for some reason never did. Maybe it's the 4,000+ elevation gain (and loss), but for whatever reason, I never did . . . until yesterday. I was jonesing to try out the new mustache-y bars and, hey, why not them them out properly on a 60 mile climb and descend-a-thon? 

The 48x18 ratio was almost perfect on the 10 miles and 400 or so vertical feet from my house to the base of the canyon and for the first 15 miles of the canyon itself. After 15 miles up the canyon along Lefthand Creek at an even and reasonable grade, the road takes a shape right turn up a tributary for the final 2 miles to the old, crazy mining Town of Ward the Peak to Peak Highway. It's about 600 feet vertical from the sharp right hand turn to the top, so the last two miles are rough and I was terribly over geared. The 30 miles back home along the Peak to Peak Highway and down the Middle Fork of the St. Vrain River Canyon were surprisingly easy due to a strong up slope wind that kept my speed in check. about 3:45 hr. later I was back where I started and ready to roll to Oscar Blues to "recover." 

Sorry the pictures are so poor this time around.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

So, how did you like the bars (and the brake lever position)?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

but can you do tricks?
lol


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

You're my hero.

Two years ago I rode from Loveland to Longmont to Lyons, then up South St. Vrain, across Peak-to-Peak to Estes Park, and down Devil's Gulch through Glen Haven, back to Loveland. 

I found it terribly challenging on a triple. I can't imagine doing it on a 48-18 fixie. (Of course, in my defense, I'm a lifelong lowlander and flatlander, but still…)

Anyway, although you took a different route, it brought back many fond memories for me. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I really dig those handlbars, source?


----------



## Schmed (Aug 4, 2003)

Oooof. Kudos to you. That last climb through town is a standing climb even on my compact double gearing and 12/27 cassette. Ouch on a fixie. Feet on the top tube on the way down?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> So, how did you like the bars (and the brake lever position)?


The brake position is worthless (I need to address that, the brake is from a previous handlebar set up), but the bars are really quite comfy. I have the link to the bars in another post on this thread.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> I really dig those handlbars, source?


They are the FSA Metropolis. I chose them over similar Cinelli Valencia bars because the FSA ones are cheaper, and come in silver. 

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?...2_1368&zenid=f9dcc003835e7012c25d5cc9ed4b4a26


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> but can you do tricks?
> lol


Nah. ANyone can do that.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

HHHMMMNNN, lets see, im a diagnosed BiPolar 2 with ADHD and PTSD issues. Im on very good medicine. I think you need some of the same   Please send me your address because riding a FIXIE up and down those hills is the absolute definiation of insanity.    My pysc would love to have a crack at you and your self abuse issues.    

No seriously, that is a great ride. what an accomlishment, heck i would be happy to do it on my geared bike and not die. LOL LOL LOL 

But keep what i first said in the back of your head, it might help you. LOL LOL LOL

Bill


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

brucew said:


> You're my hero.
> 
> Two years ago I rode from Loveland to Longmont to Lyons, then up South St. Vrain, across Peak-to-Peak to Estes Park, and down Devil's Gulch through Glen Haven, back to Loveland.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the route you are describing is, in my humble opinion, much harder, from Lyons to Estes Park is an absolute climb and wind fest . . . I just may have to do that one next.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dang. I thought this would be with that custom bike you just got. Whatevs.


----------

